# Galvin Green Test Opportunity



## PaulOHagan (May 29, 2014)

Hi all

Galvin Green would like to kit out three forum members for some product testing and feedback, which we will feature in the magazine. The selected three will be given a Windstopper jacket, Ventil8 polo shirt, trousers, cap and belt. They will join me at Hillside Golf Club on June 12th for a game and a chance to test out the latest Galvin Green range before offering feedback on the products. If you would like to be considered for this opportunity please email the below details to paul_o'hagan@ipcmedia.com 
You will need to make your own way to Hillside Golf Club in Southport for a mid morning start on June 12th. 

Name:
Forum name:
Handicap:
Home club:
Jacket size: 
Polo shirt size: 
Trouser size:
List of Galvin Green garments you own (if any):
Most you would usually be prepared to pay for a golf polo shirt: 

I will select and contact the three on Monday.


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2014)

You guys are like father christmas! you just keep on giving!

my lads birthday so im oot, but sounds a great day out with some gear thrown in! good luck guys and girls!


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2014)

woooohoooo we all have a chance, scooters out  Sadly date no good to me either, there again im already a GG convert, gl to all chosen


----------



## karlcole (May 29, 2014)

Another good opportunity! Hoping i get lucky in this one especially as Southport is right next door to me!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 29, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity for the lucky few. Thanks GM and Galvin Green. :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 29, 2014)

Another great opportunity from GM towers .. still a bit soon for me to be entering the big ones , good luck to all


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 29, 2014)

Yet another great opportunity from GM. Think I will give this one a miss though due to the 500 mile and 9 hour round trip!!

Good luck to all who enter!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 29, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Yet another great opportunity from GM. Think I will give this one a miss though due to the 500 mile and 9 hour round trip!!

Good luck to all who enter!!
		
Click to expand...

Get your name in, Hillside is a quality course and the gear that you will get will be worth the trip. Mashley drove up from Kent just to play Hillside last week.


----------



## rickg (May 29, 2014)

Not another one up North.....  :rofl:

Good luck everyone and hope it isn't as windy at Hillside as last week...... :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (May 29, 2014)

Great place, great opportunity to test the best, but bad date


----------



## matt71 (May 29, 2014)

wow another great opportunity and only 15 mins down the road from me  Will send in my request and fingers crossed but may be unlucky as I have been selected for the Ecco shoe offer.


----------



## GMAC88 (May 29, 2014)

Gutted, school day, and miles away! Whats the chances of a test oportunity up north!?


----------



## matt71 (May 29, 2014)

GMAC88 said:



			Gutted, school day, and miles away! Whats the chances of a test oportunity up north!?
		
Click to expand...

                     Southport is up north  Makes a change from being down south and Hillside is a lovely course I have been told.


----------



## GMAC88 (May 29, 2014)

I meant up north as in Scotland, didnt occur to me till after I posted that it wouldnt have made sense!!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 29, 2014)

Fingers crossed for this one! I love GG but just a little out of affordability for the time being! Maybe I will be the boy on Xmas morning soon! :thup:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 29, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Great place, great opportunity to test the best,(imo, but very overpriced) but bad date 

Click to expand...




Fixed that for you!:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2014)

Gutted can't even consider that date, would of been great to throw my hat in Quality GG gear and Hillside all in one day. Those who get lucky are in for a right royal treat! Enjoy.


----------



## Duckster (May 29, 2014)

Finally a test that's near me..... and it's on a date that I'm treating mates to 36 at Carden Park.  Ahh well, whoever gets it will love it, Hillside is a top track!  Good luck to all.


----------



## alfieclarke (May 29, 2014)

Great course in southport - worth a visit


----------



## woody69 (May 29, 2014)

ignore


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2014)

Paul

Tried to enter, email address not recognised. Have triple checked against your message, but still doesn't like. 
Please confirm email.

Thanks


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2014)

PM sent to you Paul as well.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2014)

Fantastic prize, I don't mind swerving the GG gear fitting and just settling for a round on my favourite track


----------



## Big-Dog (May 29, 2014)

I cannot make it due to work commitments but having played Hillside a month or so ago all the best to the winners and on top of that Galvin Green kit to test GM delivering again. Although with the amount of manufactures that ask GM and its readers for opinion is testimony to the readers and the value of the magazine!

Once again well done and I hope the weather is good enough to test the kit properly ....... sunny or sorry wet and windy but even if it was I would still be jealous.

All the best and Hit Em Straight ....ish


----------



## RobRob (May 29, 2014)

best kit money can buy if i hadnt been selected for the wedges I would definitely be sticking my name down!


----------



## Siren (May 29, 2014)

Stop handing out opportunities I cant make dam you!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck guys, this really isnt one to miss.


----------



## CMAC (May 30, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Paul

Tried to enter, email address not recognised. Have triple checked against your message, but still doesn't like. 
Please confirm email.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

emails don't like apostrophes, try paul_ohagan@ipcmedia.com


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like another great opportunity from GM and a date that I could actually make, however with my often pronounced love of a different/rival golf clothing manufacturer I don't think I should be entering this one. Good luck to those that do enter.


----------



## Jensen (May 30, 2014)

CMAC said:



			emails don't like apostrophes, try paul ohagan@ipcmedia.com

Click to expand...

Tried that, but still didn't like. Thanks


----------



## matt71 (May 30, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Tried that, but still didn't like. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 try this paul_o'hagan@ipcmedia.com type in the email not copy and paste as this works for me


----------



## wuuki456 (May 30, 2014)

Nice one I'm actually off for one of these comps.


----------



## c1973 (May 30, 2014)

Good opportunity to grab some good gear. GG's waterproofs are without equal imo, be interested to read the reviews on the rest of the gear to ascertain if the cost quality ratio makes it worthwhile. 

Not for me, but good luck to those entering.


----------



## Odvan (May 30, 2014)

Double bubble! Not just about the gear this one for the lucky 3, Hillside is gorgeous. Avoid the rough whoever gets picked out....

Never owned GG stuff - have thrown my hat into the ring for this as i'm on annual leave as it happens.....here's hoping!


----------



## full_throttle (May 30, 2014)

If you could move the location to Worksop I'm in. Good luck to all that enter.


----------



## HarryMonk (May 30, 2014)

Another great opportunity, wish I could have a crack at this but I have meetings booked up all that week, and southport is a streach from the South coast.

Good Luck to all


----------



## the hammer (May 30, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			If you could move the location to Worksop I'm in. Good luck to all that enter.
		
Click to expand...

What you up to in worksop?


----------



## beggsy (May 30, 2014)

Well I've booked it off in hope of getting selected if not I'll have a day off anyway haha


----------



## TLB (May 30, 2014)

Top gear and not too far from me at all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikeb4 (May 30, 2014)

Great opportunity would happily travel from fife to attend


----------



## Agent Pies (May 30, 2014)

Entered with crossed fingers! That course looks lovely and I need some golf clothing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Another opportunity will pass me by


----------



## BTatHome (May 31, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Fixed that for you!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't need fixing !


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great opportunity! Top quality gear!


----------



## Scrindle (Jun 1, 2014)

Paul...you know that Christmas was 5 months ago, yeh??

Another fantastic opportunity from Golf Monthly.  You guys just don't stop giving haha!


----------



## D4RK1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes please! What a great opportunity.


----------



## hines57 (Jun 2, 2014)

If I could have made it, I'd have been in there like a shot! Great gear and very generous of GM to set this up.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2014)

Too far away for me so I cant make it.


----------



## beggsy (Jun 2, 2014)

Wonder who the lucky so an so s are


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2014)

Is this for men only?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2014)

chellie said:



			Is this for men only?
		
Click to expand...

I assumed as much


----------



## matt71 (Jun 2, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I assumed as much 

Click to expand...

 cant see why it will be just for men, the Galvin green range for women is very nice. I am trying hard to put my wife off buying some new gear but she says if it is good enough for me then its good enough for her too


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2014)

matt71 said:



			cant see why it will be just for men, the Galvin green range for women is very nice. I am trying hard to put my wife off buying some new gear but she says if it is good enough for me then its good enough for her too 

Click to expand...

I agree about the range but would expect them to want to focus on their main target group which will be male golfers. I could be wrong but think most manufacturers are likely to want/select male golfers and even more so when it's clothing...less stock available in ladies styles/size etc...


----------



## matt71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good point Amanda, Hope you get lucky though


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, after going out solo this morning, the heavens finally burst n my way to the 17th tee, and I mean burst! Had been sweating all round prior as it was quite humid......So, imagine my delight after having stripped down and got my wet gear off to open my emails to find I'd been selected! Joy of joys! Can't wait and really looking forward to the testing (I've never worn GG stuff) and not to mention playing Hillside. :whoo::cheers:


----------



## matt71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Well, after going out solo this morning, the heavens finally burst n my way to the 17th tee, and I mean burst! Had been sweating all round prior as it was quite humid......So, imagine my delight after having stripped down and got my wet gear off to open my emails to find I'd been selected! Joy of joys! Can't wait and really looking forward to the testing (I've never worn GG stuff) and not to mention playing Hillside. :whoo::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

top stuff well done, however it does mean that the golden tickets have been sent out and if you don't have now. you are never going to get one   can't complain myself as I have ecco shoes to look forward too                        Just had a look at the club you playing looks awesome and not to mention it is Â£115 per round !


----------



## Jensen (Jun 2, 2014)

matt71 said:



			top stuff well done, however it does mean that the golden tickets have been sent out !
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, no joy so I'm off to buy a Wonker Bar and see if I get lucky to sample never ending gob stoppers, chocolate rivers etc etc :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Well, after going out solo this morning, the heavens finally burst n my way to the 17th tee, and I mean burst! Had been sweating all round prior as it was quite humid......So, imagine my delight after having stripped down and got my wet gear off to open my emails to find I'd been selected! Joy of joys! Can't wait and really looking forward to the testing (I've never worn GG stuff) and not to mention playing Hillside. :whoo::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Matt


----------



## chellie (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done Odvan If it was open to women I was unable to enter anyway as kept getting an emails undeliveravle message


----------



## stevelev (Jun 2, 2014)

We must be in the lucky town Odvan.....

I got a call on my way home today asking if I had been able to check my emails. GM thank you for lett ing me dress in bright clothes look great but make an ass of myself on the course with my playing ability. Lol

I just hope I have half a game, it would be shame to play badly on such opportunity.

Btw where you play odvan


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh well another tester offer missed out on,now wers that number for durex sure they where looking for some testers 

Well done Matt hope you get better weather than last time we were there could have given the windstopper a proper testing :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Well, after going out solo this morning, the heavens finally burst n my way to the 17th tee, and I mean burst! Had been sweating all round prior as it was quite humid......So, imagine my delight after having stripped down and got my wet gear off to open my emails to find I'd been selected! Joy of joys! Can't wait and really looking forward to the testing (I've never worn GG stuff) and not to mention playing Hillside. :whoo::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Matt.. You could have done with a set of Galvins when we played at my gaff the other week...:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			We must be in the lucky town Odvan.....

I got a call on my way home today asking if I had been able to check my emails. GM thank you for lett ing me dress in bright clothes look great but make an ass of myself on the course with my playing ability. Lol

I just hope I have half a game, it would be shame to play badly on such opportunity.

Btw where you play odvan
		
Click to expand...

Congrats Steve, look forward to meeting you. I'm a recent member of the Lee Park massive...what about you?



hamshanker said:



			Oh well another tester offer missed out on,now wers that number for durex sure they where looking for some testers 

Well done Matt hope you get better weather than last time we were there could have given the windstopper a proper testing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

if the Durex testing was with 'something' as similar as Hillside is for testing the gear then that'd be one hell of a dilemma! 



bluewolf said:



			Nice one Matt.. You could have done with a set of Galvins when we played at my gaff the other week...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think its summer stuff Danny but round your place that happens about twice a year? The sun can't get through the smog... but the wind stopper will deffo come in handy up on t'hills!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Well, after going out solo this morning, the heavens finally burst n my way to the 17th tee, and I mean burst! Had been sweating all round prior as it was quite humid......So, imagine my delight after having stripped down and got my wet gear off to open my emails to find I'd been selected! Joy of joys! Can't wait and really looking forward to the testing (I've never worn GG stuff) and not to mention playing Hillside. :whoo::cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Enjoy, the galvins and hillside again!


----------



## Scrindle (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done to the lucky few!!  Very jealous


----------



## stevelev (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Congrats Steve, look forward to meeting you. I'm a recent member of the Lee Park massive...what about you?
		
Click to expand...

At the minute a member at Eccleston Park  near rainhill.  I hope your not one of these forummers that can out drive Joe Miller down the middle every tee shot. Lol.

Be good to meet another wool and have a knock


----------



## peterlav (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations you two, if you haven't played Hillside before, you will love it.

No Golden Ticket for me 

Who is lucky winner number 3?


----------



## stevelev (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words folks, cant wait to try Hillside. Hope the rough isnt as brutal as it sounds from some of the feedback I've read online.

ODVAN you've played it before what was it like


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Thanks for the kind words folks, cant wait to try Hillside*. Hope the rough isnt as brutal as it sounds from some of the feedback I've read online.*

ODVAN you've played it before what was it like
		
Click to expand...

It's actually worse!!

Sorry to disappoint you Steve :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Congrats Steve, look forward to meeting you. *I'm a recent member of the Lee Park massive..*.what about you?
		
Click to expand...

How did you slip under the radar??

Welcome aboard:cheers:


----------



## stevelev (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			It's actually worse!!

Sorry to disappoint you Steve :ears:
		
Click to expand...

And here was me thinking you was in the group of people that gave a toss


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			And here was me thinking you was in the group of people that gave a toss 

Click to expand...

It depends when and where :ears:


----------



## stevelev (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			It depends when and where :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Stu:  Would you class it as a long course? Compared to Formby or if you have played Sherdley or Eccleston Park?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Stu:  Would you class it as a long course? Compared to Formby or if you have played Sherdley or Eccleston Park?
		
Click to expand...

Joking aside, it's a long, tough, tight course.

If the winds up then it plays very long.

Because the rough is high and thick (in preparation for open qualifier at the end of this month) it becomes very tight.

My advice would be to just enjoy it and keep it on the fairway.

I really do hope the weather is kind.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			How did you slip under the radar??

Welcome aboard:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

have you been in hibernation since The King if Kings or sommat. If not, me and podge hope you go into hibernation for about 6 hours on Friday morning .

Steve, when we played it every hole bar about 5 where long...ever used a driver on a par 3? Even without the wind on the back nine there's a couple of big par 4's (we played off whites I think) and the Par 5 is a Par 6 for sure. Guess the whole idea of the day is to get some indifferent weather anyway to sample the windcheaters. Beautiful course and get ready to be wowed when you walk up onto the 11th tee and look down the fairway, fantastic, fantastic view.

And yes, the rough is brutal!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm writing to GG to say you still havent got an official handicap - surely their target market isn't occasional, societal weekend warriors with more money than sense?

Congrats, fella.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm writing to GG to say you still havent got an official handicap - surely their target market isn't occasional, societal weekend warriors with more money than sense?

Congrats, fella.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well Mr Handicap committee man, it seems that after puttin two cards in I've already been given one going off the Scotland comp handicaps...... And podge put me over his lap and gave me a good spanking on Sunday, too....


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Well Mr Handicap committee man, it seems that after puttin two cards in I've already been given one going off the Scotland comp handicaps...... And podge put me over his lap and gave me a good spanking on Sunday, too....
		
Click to expand...

You lot in Scotland best be careful.. I have good info thats telling me that a certain superlong forumer will be playing with new irons on the trip... New Sooper Dooper Irons at that.. Nudge nudge, wink wink.. Says no more guvnor....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You lot in Scotland best be careful.. I have good info thats telling me that a certain superlong forumer will be playing with new irons on the trip... New Sooper Dooper Irons at that.. Nudge nudge, wink wink.. Says no more guvnor.... 

Click to expand...

Did he used to be steady, goes to bed with weights attached to his head?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did he used to be steady, goes to bed with weights attached to his head?
		
Click to expand...

Nope... It's another NW'er...... Can't give any more away.. I'll let it be a surprise for you lucky lot on Friday....:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did he used to be steady, goes to bed with weights attached to his head?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of changing my user name to Erratic Dave. :thup:  
Its a good job it was Carousel on Sunday. Matchplay or Stableford and the numbers could of been pretty embarrassing


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Nope... It's another NW'er...... Can't give any more away.. I'll let it be a surprise for you lucky lot on Friday....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was doubting it was me when you said Superlong.

Now let me think..... I'm guessing were talking Cobra irons here.... 

Who do we know who's Super long and likes Cobra irons and is going to Inverness. 


Sorry for the Hijack. By the way, I love Galvin Green, He's a crackin' Fella.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I was doubting it was me when you said Superlong.

Now let me think..... I'm guessing were talking Cobra irons here.... 

Who do we know who's Super long and like Cobra irons and is going to Inverness. 

Click to expand...

Nwjocko + cobra irons = Correct answer :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jun 3, 2014)

stevelev said:



			At the minute a member at Eccleston Park  near rainhill.
		
Click to expand...

Steve, I've just joined Eccleston in March, have to meet up for a game


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Steve, I've just joined Eccleston in March, have to meet up for a game
		
Click to expand...

I think Hamshanker on here is there too as well Pete if you didn't already know :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I was doubting it was me when you said Superlong.

Now let me think..... I'm guessing were talking Cobra irons here.... 

Who do we know who's Super long and likes Cobra irons and is going to Inverness. 


Sorry for the Hijack. By the way, I love Galvin Green, He's a crackin' Fella.
		
Click to expand...

Damn me and my big gob....



Birchy said:



			I think Hamshanker on here is there too as well Pete if you didn't already know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought Hamshanker was at Northwest National???? Has he moved??


----------



## peterlav (Jun 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think Hamshanker on here is there too as well Pete if you didn't already know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, didn't know that mate. At this rate we will be able to rival the Lee Park Massive!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Damn me and my big gob....
?
		
Click to expand...

He's been drooling over those cobras from the moment you bought them Dan. 


Back on topic.. Galvin Green is ace, Ive got all his Albums.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Damn me and my big gob....



I thought Hamshanker was at Northwest National???? Has he moved??
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he is and Ive just got it mixed up :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

We still looking for the 3rd forum member who has won then? 

Odvan and Stevelev so far?


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think Hamshanker on here is there too as well Pete if you didn't already know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No Im at Northwest National still mate but might have to pack the game in losing too many balls here at the moment cant stop finding pesky water :angry:


----------



## beggsy (Jun 3, 2014)

Be nice if they announced the winners each time


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 3, 2014)

beggsy said:



			Be nice if they announced the winners each time
		
Click to expand...

They leave it for the forumers to reveal all themselves, no doubt a goo reason the 3rd hasn't been unveiled holidaying in Scotland sounds a possibility......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			They leave it for the forumers to reveal all themselves, no doubt a goo reason the 3rd hasn't been unveiled holidaying in Scotland sounds a possibility......
		
Click to expand...

Iiiiiiiiittttttssssssssssss Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!   Woooohhooooo.

I love Hillside.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

Its not actually - just wondering what it felt like to win a comp.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 7, 2014)

Have we found the third member yet?. If not I'll take one for the team and go haha:thup:


----------



## stevelev (Jun 8, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Steve, I've just joined Eccleston in March, have to meet up for a game
		
Click to expand...

For sure, do you play in many comps, or evening golf. I'm sure I could hep you no end with your game hahah. Be good to meet up for a game or three. There is a post in Lounge on here, have invited JCW to play this week


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 8, 2014)

karlcole said:



			Have we found the third member yet?. If not I'll take one for the team and go haha:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I got a call from him the middle of last week but he's too embarrassed to own up on here... I could reveal he supports a NE football team but I'm not sure they've played much football this season...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I got a call from him the middle of last week but he's too embarrassed to own up on here... I could reveal he supports a NE football team but I'm not sure they've played much football this season...
		
Click to expand...


Blyth Spartans?

Or 



ICT 



or Aberdeen?


----------



## stevelev (Jun 8, 2014)

Why on earth would they be embarrassed. He does realise he will be having his mug in the mag wearing his nice new GG's


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2014)

Going to test GG ventil8 shirts more than the waterproofs today! Enjoy all and mines a XL Millard .....


----------



## matt71 (Jun 12, 2014)

yep proper hot today , the green eyed monster in me is hoping that you still have to wear the full windshirt and waterproof outfit  lol. However I am not that mean and hope you all have a good day.  I am looking forward to see the pics and read your reviews.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, what a scorcher of a day!


Arrived at Hillside around 9:15am for a 9:30am start and was met by Paul (GM), Calum (GG) and the mysterious, un-named third lucky participant (I'll let him announce himself after he's home from his very long journey...). Once Steve arrived and the coffee served Calum went off to grab his box of tricks and served up accordingly. To test we were given....

Ventil8 t-shirt, Ventil8 trousers, half zip wind-stopper, belt and cap. Oh and a walk round the beautiful Hillside on a virtually closed course to test it all out. 

We got the first tee photo's out of the way and off we went with Kevin the photographer and Calum following us in the buggy. As well as taking an awful lot of shots (around 15 holes worth!) they were also very gracious in helping search for balls which, for those who have not played Hillside, is quite a common occurrence. It's brutal and with the narrow fairways we were regular visitors.

All three of us had different styles of trousers and t-shirt. I wasn't impressed with the green trousers (personal choice, sorry Steve) but the gun metal and midnight blue were nice. The unnamed 3rd chose the spicy orange t-shirt and wind stopper and I have to say, they looked really, really smart as did the the black/white/gun metal wind stopper Steve and I were issued. 

I had some fitting issues with the troo's so remained in my *insert other brand name here* and as it was a scorcher of a day the wind-stopper wasn't needed so for me it was all about the ventil8 technology in the t-shirt, the Maxwell white/Swedish blue design which gave a real classy appearance (yeah, yeah, I know, then I open my mouth ) .

Calum went to great lengths prior to the round to give us detail into the technology behind the new range so on a scorcher like today it was going to be put to the test and I have to say, as the round went on, it made complete sense. I think I made mention of it in the piece to camera afterwards that your mid-range t-shirts (which i buy) tend to stick a little on the shoulders when is really hot but the ventil8 didn't and despite the scorching temperatures it would have quite easily passed as 'fresh on' coming up the 18th. Perhaps the mystery 3rd can comment further on this when he returns and I'll say no more! 

I don't really do caps unless its raining but each one issued colour wise was nice and you wouldn't say any of them were garish or loud. The belts were also a comfortable fit once we'd took the scissors to them and again, the colour and design were simplistic yet classy.

I'll not talk too much about the golf..... but watching Paul smoke his driver nearly every time straight down the centre with a one second address was a joy. Really looking forward to receiving some pics, Kevin the photographer was a belting chap, made us all feel at ease and seemed to be having a ball as by the 11th they had all they needed but he stayed on until the 17th snapping away on nearly all our shots, up close and personal that strangely, wasn't a put off.

To finish Paul, Calum and Kevin, along with Steve and *mystery 3rd person...* were superb guys to meet and play with and I think it's safe to say we all had a cracking day with the beauty of Hillside as the icing in the cake.

Thanks to GM and GG for yet another fab forum opportunity. Time to rehydrate with another soothing cold one!

(I can get an infraction now....muahahahahahaha) :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2014)

Matt, I'm pleased for you pal and not jealous at all, I didn't rate GG anyway


----------



## stevelev (Jun 12, 2014)

Odvan said:



			All three of us had different styles of trousers and t-shirt. I wasn't impressed with the green trousers (personal choice, sorry Steve) but the gun metal and midnight blue were nice. The unnamed 3rd chose the spicy orange t-shirt and wind stopper and I have to say, they looked really, really smart as did the the black/white/gun metal wind stopper Steve and I were issued.
		
Click to expand...

I must agree with Everything You say, was a belting day, shame the halfway hut was closed. More so due to the ice cream sign that was situated outside it. The troos I had were very comfy, but I agree with the colouring, a pair of light grey would be more my preference and would then suit more tops as a mix and match set.

The course was in mint condition, the rough was lush and narly. As nice as the rough looked from a distance, when your stood over your ball in it, its bloody ugly stuff. Lol. I hit some great shots, me and Odvan finished 2UP after the 18, I was surprised especially as Pauls tee shots were mainly bang on. I caught a few sweet drives but a niggling injury didnt help much.

The PHotographer and Callum were both great and good for a laugh as we went round, just a shame he didnt use his lenses to spot for us when we teed off so Odvan and me might not have both lost 2 balls on the 12th tee.

Would I play the course again..............Definitely......

Was the days good.............Better than that it was fantastic, the weather, the company and the odd bit of brilliance. Playing a shot out of a deep pot bunker on the 18th was daunting but will take the memory of the shot with me.

GM thank you.
Paul O thankyou
Callum thankyou
Kevin thankyou

and to Odvan and the 3rd lucky man thankyou both for your company and enthusiasm throughout the day. It would be good to play again


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2014)

Great write ups guys hillside and galvin green and a match made in heaven! Top Quality all the way. :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2014)

Look what I found! 
That spicy orange does look good.


----------



## stevelev (Jun 12, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Look what I found! 
That spicy orange does look good. 
View attachment 10971

Click to expand...

Ooh err.  What the ..... teapot thing I'm doing there, destroy that picture lol


----------



## Odvan (Jun 12, 2014)

Ah yes, twitter....

Steve, I have to agree, lol, ruined! Reckon you'll show the boys that one....?


----------



## MGL (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok, I'm 'Spicy Orange Boy'!!!! Obviously the M in MGL stands for Mysterious!

It really was a fantastic day - what a course Hillside is! Without doubt the hottest day I have played golf in for a while. The Galvin Green gear just performs. I've had trousers before and thought they were good and I've got a few tshirts but the newer ventil8 range felt like a definite improvement. It is so comfortable and lightweight to wear. 

As anyone who has played golf with me will testify, I do black, grey, dark black, dark grey, as my 'colours of choice'!!! I was happy to give the spicy orange a try and the light grey trousers, white belt, went well together. The wind proof top wouldn't nor,ally be something I would buy tbh, but it did feel very comfortable and lightweight again. Not sure how I will take to the short sleeves but will def try it out. I'm not normally a cap person but with the sun today it was a godsend.

All the guys were a good laugh and it made for a cracking day. The funniest bit for me was after hitting a crap shot and all you want to do is swear or 'swoosh' your club in anger and the guy is asking you to hold your pose or do another swing so he can get the shot!! The camera really took some getting used to! 

Thanks again to all the guys at the day for a really good day out.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 13, 2014)

And look what I've found..... Can't wait to receive/find more!

Looking good Nicky!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2014)

Odvan said:



			And look what I've found..... Can't wait to receive/find more!

Looking good Nicky!

View attachment 10976

Click to expand...



There is one from Kevin the snapper with you showing a great poised finish in your "Everton" blue cap...,,


----------



## Odvan (Jun 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			There is one from Kevin the snapper with you showing a great poised finish in your "Everton" blue cap...,,
		
Click to expand...

This one..... :thup:


----------



## stevelev (Jun 14, 2014)

Odvan said:



			This one..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Heres one I got, much better than my teapot handle pose


----------

